# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Izzy Multi Plus πως διάολο ανοίγει;

## PARKER

Καλημέρα σας κύριοι.
Το κοπτήρι-μιξεράκι γνωστό απλώς και ως multi, δε δουλεύει ύστερα από μια πτώση (όχι τάσεως, απλά στο πάτωμα από χαμηλό ύψος όμως περί τους 30 πόντους). Είπα από περιέργεια να το ανοίξω να του ρίξω μια ματιά αλλά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως ανοίγει, από που ξεβιδώνει.
Αν ξέρει κανείς, ας πει.
Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lakafitis

πρεπει να βγαλεις την μικρη στρογγυλή τάπα στο πανω μερος και απο κατω εχει βιδα.

----------

PARKER (19-04-16)

----------


## agis68

Μέσα έχει κάτι πλαστικά γρανάζια αν σπάσανε απλά τα αλλάζεις (φθηνά είναι)

----------

PARKER (19-04-16)

----------


## PARKER

> πρεπει να βγαλεις την μικρη στρογγυλή τάπα στο πανω μερος και απο κατω εχει βιδα.


Είδα τη τάπα, πως βγαίνει όμως; Προσπάθησα (λίγο να πω την αλήθεια αλλά δεν...) Υπάρχει κάποιο μυστικό; :Confused1: 
Άγη περιμένω να φτάσω πρώτα στα ενδότερα και μετά θα δω τι υπάρχει μέσα.... :Smile:

----------


## aser

Με λεπτη πλατη μυτη κατσαβιδιου το βαζεις στην προεξοχη που εχει αν δεν εχει με μια λεπτη μυτι απο μαχαιρι αφου το χωσεις λιγα χιλ ασκεις πιεση προς τα πανω και βγηκε, δεν ειναι κολλημενο.

----------

PARKER (21-04-16)

----------


## PARKER

Τελικά χάρη στη πολύτιμη βοήθεια των φίλων εδώ κατάφερα να το ανοίξω και να το επισκευάσω. Η πτώση προκάλεσε τη κοπή ενός από τα δύο καλώδια του μοτέρ (!!!!!!!) 
Το καλώδιο κόπηκε στη μέση περίπου, και δε μπορώ να καταλάβω το πως!!!!

----------


## Papas00zas

Μάλλον από τους κραδασμούς του μοτέρ και είχε φτάσει η ώρα του....

----------


## taxiarhisv

Εντάξει ελιωσα στα γέλια, δεν περίμενα να βρω υποστηριξη για το μίξερ και μάλιστα με ακριβώς την ιδια βλάβη και ο τρόπος που προεκυψε. αναφέρω ότι και εμενα είχε κοπει το καλώδιο από το μοτέρ στην μεση και ήταν λες και κόπηκε με λεπίδι.

IMG_1090.jpg
IMG_1089.jpg

----------

leonidas1969 (14-04-19), mikemtb73 (17-03-19)

----------


## ΓιάννηςΚ

> Μέσα έχει κάτι πλαστικά γρανάζια αν σπάσανε απλά τα αλλάζεις (φθηνά είναι)


Το Izzy μου φαίνεται πως γυρίζει αλλά τα μαχαίρια είναι ακίνητα. Όταν δεν έχει ζόρι γυρνάει κανονικά αλλά με το παραμικρό ζόρι τα μαχαίρια σταματάνε ενώ ο κινητήρας δείχνει να δουλεύει κανονικά. Άρα γρανάζια? Πως αλλάζουν και που τα βρίσκουμε?

Το άνοιξα το καπάκι! Όμως μέχρι εδώ! Πως να φτάσω στα γρανάζια τώρα? Έβγαλα τις δύο βίδες (η μεσαία γυρίζει τρελλά...) αλλά τα γρανάζια πως θα τα δω? 
IMG_4733.jpg

Φάνηκε κι ο μηχανισμός (κρατώντας το μίξερ και σπρώχνοντας με το κατσαβίδι την κεντρική βίδα!). Πρέπει να αποσπάσω ή να ξεκολλήσω καλώδια για να αποκαλυφθεί ο μηχανισμός τελείως. Θα συνεχίσω. Αλλά το ερώτημα παραμένει. Που να βρω γρανάζια?

----------


## vasilllis

απο την αλλη μερια τι εχει;

----------


## gep58

> Το άνοιξα το καπάκι! Όμως μέχρι εδώ! Πως να φτάσω στα γρανάζια τώρα? Έβγαλα τις δύο βίδες (η μεσαία γυρίζει τρελλά...) αλλά τα γρανάζια πως θα τα δω?


Η "μεσαία" δεν είναι βίδα. Είναι ο άξονας του κινητήρα.
Πρώτα πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις τα 2 μαύρα καλώδια που φεύγουν προς τα κάτω.
Μετά πρέπει να χωρίσεις το επάνω μέρος από την βάση (απλά το τραβάς).
Θα εμφανιστεί ο κινητήρας και θα πέσει ένα πλαστικό στέλεχος που ενεργοποιεί τον διακόπτη όταν βάζεις το δοχείο κοπής.
Στη συνέχεια αφαιρείς τον κινητήρα (δεν είναι βιδωμένος) και το ένα γρανάζι (το μικρό) είναι πάνω του το άλλο (το μεγάλο) βρίσκεται στη βάση.
Ψάχνεις στο ιντερνετ για ανταλλακτικά γρανάζια προσέχοντας πάντα να έχουν τις ίδιες διαστάσεις και χαρακτηριστικά με τα αρχικά της συσκευής.
Τελευταία υπάρχει βέβαια και η συναρμολόγηση.

Αν νομίζεις ότι σε δυσκολεύει κάτι από αυτή τη διαδικασία πήγαινέ το σε κάποιον που επισκευάζει ή αγόρασε καινούργιο

----------

mikemtb73 (01-09-20)

----------


## notisjim

Οι οδηγίες που πήρα παραπάνω είναι σωτήριες. Στο YOUTUBE βρίσκεις βιντεάκια από επισκευές

----------


## notisjim

Οι οδηγίες που πήρα παραπάνω ήταν σωτήριες. Στο YOUTUBE υπάρχουν βιντεάκια από επισκευές MOULINEX, όχι όμως για IZZY που είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά MULTI. Η βλάβη που ανακάλυψα μετά το άνοιγμα ήταν η γνωστή, δηλαδή είχαν φύγει αφού πρώτα είχαν ξεβιδωθεί, και οι 4 κοντές βιδούλες  που συγκρατούν το μοτέρ στην άσπρη πλαστική βάση. Πιθανόν από τους κραδασμούς του μοτέρ, όταν ζορίζεται, η χρήση όμως του συγκεκριμένου MULTI ήταν περιστασιακή, όχι βαριά. Ειναι μάλλον κατασκευαστική αστοχία, δεν μπόρεσα να βάλω κόλλα όπως έπρεπε στο σπείραμα από τις 4 βιδούλες, για να σιγουρέψω το βίδωμα, γιατί κολυμπούσαν στο λευκό γράσσο. Πιστεύω να κρατήσει η επισκευή. Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα όμως είναι στην επανασυναρμολόγηση. ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΤΕ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΥΣΙΜΑΤΟΣ, ΘΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΟΥΝ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΕΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΕΣ, ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΝΟΜΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ  ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΑΚΙ. Τα δύο μαύρα καλώδια, για να ξαναπεράσουν μέσα στις τρύπες τους, θέλουν δέσιμο με κλωστή, πέρασμα της κλωστής στην τρύπα και κατόπιν έλξη για να φέρει η κλωστή το καλώδιο μαζί της στην τρύπα.

----------


## gpapadakis

Φωτό και από το δικό μου Multi Plus Mulinex (ναι ζει ακόμη!). Το ένα καρβουνακι είχε κάνει σκόνη και δεν έκανε επαφή, ενώ είχε ακόμα ψωμί. Τα καρβουνακια είναι μέσα στα 2 μαύρα πλαστικά δεξιά και αριστερά του μοτέρ. Το δύσκολο είναι στην αρχή πανω στο καπάκι, να βγάλεις το μικρό καπάκι που σκεπάζει τη βίδα (μικρό κατσαβίδι ισιο και λίγο χτύπημα με σφυράκι χρησιμοποίησα). Έχει 2 διακόπτες, ο ένας ενεργοποιειται όταν πατάς το κουμπί, και ο άλλος είναι κάθετα τοποθετημένος προς τα κάτω και ενεργοποιείται όταν συναρμολογείς το μίξερ-κοπτικο ολόκληρο (όταν βαλεις και τον διαφανη περιεκτη τροφιμων). Προσοχή μην το έχετε στη μπριζα, θα δουλεύετε με 220V!
https://drive.google.com/folderview?...YeRzFNbRQdcdgo

----------


## dimigar

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ πως βγάζουμε και πως τοποθετούμε το γραναζάκι του κινητήρα..Όπως βλέπετε έχει διαλυθεί τελείως..
https://freeimage.host/i/HYdmbzN

Βρήκα κι αυτό:
https://www.thelab.gr/forums/topic/1...4%CF%89%CE%BD/

----------

